# Pink skin?



## pillbug13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi all, 
I've had my hedgie for a little over a month now and in the past few days I've noticed his snout and belly skin have changed color. When I got him, his snout was a light gray/tan and his belly was a pale tan. Recently his belly turned a very light pink and his snout has become a grayish light pink. He's acting as his usual self. It's the summer and I try to make sure my room is always comfortable so he's not too hot or cold. I've heard that they get pink when they're hot, but I've also heard it happens as they mature. Appearance wise, I've noticed his face is becoming more elongated and he's getting bigger, so I'm thinking it's probably him just growing. (He's quite camera shy so I can't really get a pic of him.) It's not such a drastic change where I'm worried but just enough for me to notice it. Is this slight change in color just him getting older?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

How hot is his cage? If it's something super drastic, it might be due to temperature changes. You could try switching to a cooler fabric if you use fleece, or you could try putting a ceramic tile or plate in the cage, so he has something to splat on if he gets too hot.

However, if he's acting normal, it's probably just him getting older. For instance, my girl's skin is a pinkish color as well, and her mask has gotten way lighter since she was a baby. I feel like as long as he's drinking and eating normally, and wheeling like usual, everything is fine  it wouldn't hurt to post a picture if you can, just in case one of the more experienced owners can correct something I've said.


----------

